# 2013: The Bunker



## Sili (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi,

i'd like to present my 2013 Haunt to you.

Its called "the bunker", located in Germany, more like a haunt + afterparty for invited guests only.

Story is something like "Nazis trying to create ubersoldiers in an secret bunker. when everything goes wrong, they blew up the entrance and no one found that bunker until now." In there, is something like Nazi-Zombies. Typical Evil-Nazi-Zombie stuff 

I'd just like to hear your opinions on the haunt.

Its not completed yet. Maybe 90%.
Final decoration is not applied yet because the location is very humid (its something like a real old bunker .

Let me hear your opinions. Whats good and what could be better?

There are not very much sources to discuss and improve a haunt in germany.

The haunter-scene here is very small.

Heres a link to a Walk-Through. Some parts are to dark for the camera. ill try to get some better footage


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Sili ,

You have a great idea for the back story , reminds me of the movies Outpost and The Bunker . The entrance and the music have a creepy effect , well done . Is there any way to hide the pneumatics on your first prop ? Hard to see what is going on in a lot of the dark places . Looks good so far .


----------



## Sili (Oct 14, 2013)

Surre. The jacket will be closed when its live. left it open after adjusting the flowcontrols.
The second prop also misses its head. need to install that next weekend.

Ill try to get some more light into the whole thing and turn up the ambient volume in the first half.

there is also a bucky+talking skull still missing at the beginning.

here are a few pictures (to see how its actually built)


----------

